# Como hago un 74147 con dos 74138



## nerioalonzo (Jun 24, 2008)

tengo un proyecto en el cual necesito el integrado 74147 pero el mismo ya no se encuentra me
consegui que con dos 74138 se pueden hacer pero no se como conectarlos


----------



## krit (Jun 29, 2008)

¿Estas seguro de que se puede?

Ccon dos 74148`casi seguro que si se puede pero con los 74138 yo creo que es imposible.


----------



## nerioalonzo (Jun 29, 2008)

si es con dos 74148 me equivoque al tipear pero sabes como se conectan


----------



## krit (Jul 1, 2008)

Lamento no haber respondido antes pero ando un poco pillado de tiempo.

Creo que he encontrado una hoja que resuelve tus problemas.

No me estraña que no encuentres el circuito, no creo que se fabrique ya. La unica forma seria recuperarlo de una placa que no se use.

No se si lo necesitas para un trabajo de estudios o para realizar un circuto pero si es asi yo iria pensando en usar microcontroladores tipo PIC o ATMEL que son los que estan de moda ahora y permiten un control mas versatil del teclado pues lo hacen por programa en ver de hardware.

Bueno, lo dicho al final de la hoja hay una par de esquemas que espero sea lo que buscas.

Suerte y un saludo


----------



## nerioalonzo (Jul 12, 2008)

muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## GABAVAGA (May 25, 2011)

una cosa el numero ocho no me funciona y sigo las indicaciones exactamentes como en el data que prodria ser =(


----------



## MrCarlos (May 25, 2011)

Hola GABAVAGA

Es extraño que no funcione el 8.
A mí si me funciona en los 2 modos que vienen en las hojas de datos.

Seguramente algo no lo tienes bien conectado.
Compara contra el adjunto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

